# Company who will cut my design



## Lberg (Oct 12, 2015)

Hi,

Although I haven't found any sources through Google, I must just be looking in the wrong places. So I came here 

What I'm looking for is a company that I can supply a PDF with a pattern on it, and they'll cut the wood for me. I've found companies that will use lasers to cut small pieces of wood, but not larger.

I have some ideas for small pieces to create or add to furniture I'd like to try (personal not to sell), but couldn't cut the wood myself. Seems like there must be a low cost option for that.

Any guidance is greatly appreciated.

Thanks!

LB


----------



## ReclamationArtisan (Feb 2, 2013)

I don't know what area of the country you are in, but if in a major city, you should be able to find small to medium size woodworking companies that have CNC routers. If you can't find them, try sign companies as all the larger ones will have CNC routers…..not as sophisticated as the woodworking variety, but should be able to do the job for you. Also, your files will need to be in vector format, created in either Corel Draw or Adobe Illustrator or another vector based program. JPEGS, etc. are bitmaps and the routing program can't follow pixels…..only lines as in vector files. Vector files have extensions .eps, .cdr, or .ai. Good luck!


----------



## Lberg (Oct 12, 2015)

> I don t know what area of the country you are in, but if in a major city, you should be able to find small to medium size woodworking companies that have CNC routers. If you can t find them, try sign companies as all the larger ones will have CNC routers…..not as sophisticated as the woodworking variety, but should be able to do the job for you. Also, your files will need to be in vector format, created in either Corel Draw or Adobe Illustrator or another vector based program. JPEGS, etc. are bitmaps and the routing program can t follow pixels…..only lines as in vector files. Vector files have extensions .eps, .cdr, or .ai. Good luck!
> 
> - Joel J


Thank you Joe. Regarding the format, I'm a graphic designer so an .eps won't be a problem. Do you know if there are certain software programs or templates they tend to use, or will just an EPS or PDF be enough?

And it looks like "woodworking" is the optimal keyword when searching for such a company?


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Posting your city might be fruitful.

Sometimes the quickest way is calling around. There is a guy around here with a full size cnc, he loads a 4×8 sheet, zip zip, and he packs up the pieces. He sells a specialized cabinet, very niche, unlikely you'd ever find him by googling but I know he takes on extra work. You'd find him by calling around because he approaches other woodworkers to sell cnc time. So to start I'd call half a dozen or so custom cabinet shops and ask your question, either they will do it or tell you who will.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

I think JAAune Is involved with CNC. He's got a topic a page back about oily rags. You might contact him for advice.


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

Yes, I do use CNC and lasers but my schedule is booked for at least a couple months with current clients. I'd be happy to answer any questions or provide information though.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Where you are will help identify potential candidates.
Specification such as material, size, tolerances, time frame, number of pieces, cost/pay, would also be helpful.

*I have a CNC and I can use PDF files directly!*


----------



## Lberg (Oct 12, 2015)

Thanks everyone fore the replies so far. I really appreciate the time.

I'm in the South Bay area of Los Angeles.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

I am in San Jose!


----------

